# Mac Nw35 and Nw40



## Sarraa (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone I'm kinda lost here lol
  	I just found out I've been wearing the wrong foundation shades for years( Nc35-nc42)
  	Turns out I am a NW. so I guess I must be Nw35-40 (NC42 is a little bit light on me but it works) I am caucausian and kinda tanned.

  	I tried to google on Mac nw35-40 skintones but it wasn't much help. So if you guys might know a celebrity or yourself or a friend etc in that range please feel welcome to post a pic !


----------



## MadTheologian (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm NW40 myself.  During the winter season, I get to NW35.  BTW, I am of Hispanic ancestry, tho' people have told me that I looked half-white.  Here is my skintone pic:









  	Hope this helps you.  And feel free to browse around the site.


----------

